# How can I convert music track to midi for uploading?



## moonifa (Nov 16, 2002)

Can someone tell me how I can convert a music track from a CD to a midi file for uploading to my personal website? Do I also need to get permission for the author of the CD before doing so?

I have to admit I don't know anything about HTML....this is my first site (free at bravenet) and is really a tame website. But if possible I would like to be able to convert a track where I can upload.

I have WinXP and Windows Media Player, but if I can convert in the media player I haven't figured out how to do so yet.

One last question....is a midi the same format as MP3?

Thank you so much for your time! And yes I have added a link to this site on my website!  Moonifa


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

hey, you could jusr download a program to do it for you from www.download.com or, seach google for music track converter. You MUST have premission from the auther to upload on your site. Also i see your useing a freehost bravenet, so make sure you allowed to upload music files some free hosts don't allow this. and about the midi and mp3 i'm not sure. hope that helped. -cnelson


----------



## deniselngbch (Feb 20, 2005)

I had the same problem....found a nifty little trial version of a program called TS-AudioToMIDI 3.30....you might try a search for it. Also, there are millions of midi's out there, might you tell the name of the song you are trying to find in midi format? The artist too. Might save you time. 

Midi and MP3 are very different formats.....midi is widely used for websites because it's not true recorded music and is small so there is no long wait for a page to load the sound. MP3 on the other hand is full stereo recording. Hope that helps....will look for another post with the name of the song you are seeking.


----------



## eyal_p (Dec 17, 2004)

program:
http://widisoft.com/english/download.html


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

hmmmmm.....p2p sharing.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

P2P Instructions - The purpose of P2P is to illegally trade copyrighted material. We do not support the use of P2P networks and any threads requesting help for them will be closed. This includes Kazaa, Bearshare, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit StealingIsIllegal.com)


Bye the way, it's not theft, it's copyright infringement. Theft is a physical loss of a tangeable asset. The copyright holders still own the master recordings, therefore they are not stolen.


----------



## TraVelSonic (Mar 1, 2005)

I am new here, I have sen the stealingisillegal.com website, even though I disagree with it in some cases.



> P2P Instructions - The purpose of P2P is to illegally trade copyrighted material


While that is what is mostly done with file-sharing programs, it is *not* the only use for them, and I hate how people claim that this is the only use. I agree though that copyright infringement isn't right, but file-sharing programs can have legitimate uses, a point that has been recognized by some, many in fact.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, I've seen many people share legitimate files via Kazaa 

I have some swamp land for sale if you're interested  Only under water for 'part' of the year 


Oh, and by the way, the owner of this site also owns the site you made reference to. You think you might change his opinions?


----------



## moonifa (Nov 16, 2002)

I swear I didn't mean to start such a controversy LOL. I should have added that I prefer acappella Christian music. I have a lot of their recordings and I have emailed them asking for permission to use their music and I also provided them with alink to my personal website so they could check me out.

I am very old fashioned in my views, and I believe a "laborer is worthy of his wages". Any artist works hard to acheive what he has and I would never want to stand on judgement day and have to answer why as a so-called Christian I stole from another person.

But I still wonder why can't singing be converted to midi format? I simply wanted to know if this was possible on the hopes they would give their permission. I am still waiting to hear from them as it's only been a week since I emailed them. I had shelved this quest for knowledge for a while and I apologize I haven't been back here to see what had happened with my question since I originally posted it.

If you would like the link to these awesome artists and to be able to hear song clips of their music I would be happy to provide it.

And if you want to check me out further, my website is at http://moonifasgarden.bravehost.com.

Thanks to each of you for trying to help and in no way was I trying to do anything unscrupulous!


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I have looked at your site very nice. Can you give me an example of what you are trying to do? I have or sermons online at In his Image Radio Is that sort of what you are trying to do?


----------



## moonifa (Nov 16, 2002)

Hello and thank you for your kind words Arizona. I think we are on the same wave length. If I should receive permission from Acapella to use their songs on my website, I wonder if I can take the regular 3 or 4 MB file of a song and convert it to midi? Not everyone has high speed internet access, including myself and I would want to use the same set up I am currently using on two of my pages, where viewers have the option of playing or not playing the music. One is on my guestbook page, and one is on my journal page. 

My home congregation also has sermons on their website, but they are also downloadable, whereas I wouldn't want mine to be downloadable. If by some chance I should receive permission from Acappella to use their music, I would want to protect them from people downloading the music.

At this point I am not aware of any way to take a song, even an acappella song and convert it into a smaller file size. I am almost resigned at this point to totally giving up the idea. LOL It wasn't a bad idea per se, but the reality of it doesn't seem feasible.

I am impressed by what you do and the fact that you have been a web designer made me further appreciate your kind words. In time I will learn LOL! I will be checking out your website links provided. Thank You! Moonifa


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

moonifa said:


> Hello and thank you for your kind words Arizona. I think we are on the same wave length. If I should receive permission from Acapella to use their songs on my website, I wonder if I can take the regular 3 or 4 MB file of a song and convert it to midi? Not everyone has high speed internet access, including myself and I would want to use the same set up I am currently using on two of my pages, where viewers have the option of playing or not playing the music. One is on my guestbook page, and one is on my journal page.
> 
> My home congregation also has sermons on their website, but they are also downloadable, whereas I wouldn't want mine to be downloadable. If by some chance I should receive permission from Acappella to use their music, I would want to protect them from people downloading the music.
> 
> ...


You are welcome.

Most of the folks in my local area are on dialup high speed is very limitd in my area, I took that into consideration while designing the site, also we have missionaries in other countries that barley have dialup. So thats why I used the m3u extension on the site. My recordings are live sermons from Sunday 1st service they are recorded as mp3 pro I use Music Match jukebox. Anyways the m3u extension allows the music or sermon to begin playing while the rest of the file downloads. I have add a sample m3u file its just a txt file with a m3u extension. You will see when you open it it directs the player to the mp3 file when you save the file simply change the extension from .txt to .m3u and thats it.

Winamp does a great job on a dialup connection, as far protecting your files from download is counterproductive you can not not download the file and play it, the only thing is they will not be as high a quality recording.


----------



## moonifa (Nov 16, 2002)

Yesterday I had an email from Acappella stating I could use their songs on my web site!!!!! How cool is that? There is a link on their home page (other info) which leads to another page for a link to a printable, faxable or mailable license.

I was so delighted! And honestly didn't have a lot of hope in getting permission. Now to create my page on my site "Song of the Week" where viewers can elect to tune in or not.

I thank God and I thank Acappella for making this possible.


----------



## redalert5 (Apr 12, 2005)

man thats great, its not often you get permission!


----------



## moonifa (Nov 16, 2002)

K now that I have permission from Acapella to use their music, I still need my original question answered if possible.

Does anyone know of any free or less expensive software for converting wma or wav files to midi? In my search on Google this morning what I was finding was anywhere from about $50.00 to $80.00 and it all had features I don't need.

I'm all ears LOL.


----------



## moonifa (Nov 16, 2002)

BTW please do not mention file sharing programs. I long ago made up my mind to never use those programs on my pc. There are too many possible problems with using them not to mention the legalities and moralities of using them.
And Arizona I was not able to get your links to work...sorry. I still am not sure if I have issues with my pc or with AOL. Page not found, server not found,....all common daily and getting to the point I am about ready to reformat my PC. But again thanks for all that you shared.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

No problem ............................. OK MusicMatch will convert an mp3 to wav or mp3 pro thats what I use, and visa versa, now to convert a wav file to a midi is another story completely. Something to think about you said they have links on there web site to there music, can you make the same links on your page point to there music and save your bandwidth? Where is there web site?


----------



## moonifa (Nov 16, 2002)

LOL I used the quick reply feature just now instead of posting here in the forum LOL. So I will recap what I said to you for the benefit of any other readers.

The website is located at www.acappella.org. They only have clips of their songs you can listen to to see if you want to order their CD's. But go check them out! There are several groups in that organization and all the artists are superb.

In the meantime I will keep researching and learning as I can LOL! GBU


----------



## Etregen (Oct 30, 2002)

moonifa said:


> Does anyone know of any free or less expensive software for converting wma or wav files to midi?
> 
> 
> > Your might want to consider mp3. or ogg. MIDI really isn't an option. MIDI files are actually a set of commands given to a computer, it is not audio. (Think Nintendo, or better yet Gameboy. The sound formats used in those systems are very simular to MIDI.)
> ...


----------

